# DMC DeLorean watch incoming



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

I just put my order in for one of the new DMC DeLorean watches:










It's a quartz watch with design cues from the iconic car, made famous in Back to the Future. And it should arrive in the next week, so I'll post some photos then. I was really torn between the silver version above and the black version;










I think the black one is truer to the car design but I already have quite a few cushion case watches with a black dial so opted for the slightly different silver variant instead. I'm still debating getting the black one too... I'll see what the quality and finish of the silver one is like first though.

It has an unspecified Japanese quartz movement, its 44mm and there's also a blue version (?). Website here:

https://dmc-watch.com

Including postage it cost £149.99. I was sold as soon as I seen it, I'm sure a lot of other people will be too. I'll share more photos once it arrives.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good mate, I like that :thumbsup:

Personally, I would have gone for the blue. I can't got on with watches that haven't got contrasting hands and dials, so the white hands on silver background would make it a struggle for me to see the time (the hands from the black model would have been a much better choice on the silver one IMHO).


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I like the blue faced one better looks easier to read.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

As Davy said ^


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I prefer the black nice watch


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I like both, must drop a hint or three to She who must be listened to most carefully.......

mike


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

It's a cracker. I'm very, very happy. More photos to follow!

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba9kTfPld4x/


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Im disapointed there is no flux capacitor in there somewhere. Overall though a very nice looking watch


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Very nice watches :thumbsup:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting watch. Personally I'd have liked to have seen the alloy wheel as a dial style, but it's cool as it is.

Blue or black dial for me. The blue dial kind of reminds me of the blue trail of fire after time travel, but that of course is more BTTF than DeLorean.

How's the lume?


----------



## Zoof77 (Nov 3, 2017)

This looks great. I might go for the black - looks gorgeous


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Filterlab said:


> Interesting watch. Personally I'd have liked to have seen the alloy wheel as a dial style, but it's cool as it is.
> 
> Blue or black dial for me. The blue dial kind of reminds me of the blue trail of fire after time travel, but that of course is more BTTF than DeLorean.
> 
> How's the lume?


 For a wheel dial style check out Camden Watch Company, they do a couple of versions of this beauty which is based on a steam train wheel.


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I take it you could go forward to the past to pick it up then back to the future!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

niveketak said:


> I take it you could go forward to the past to pick it up then back to the future!


 Nah can't do that. As @JIMMYNo1 pointed out, it doesn't have a flux capacitor in it :laugh:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Delorean watches are currently being showcased on ideal world. if anyone is after one.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi folks,

I meant to post this a while ago. My unboxing video of the DMC Alpha is up on YouTube for anyone who's considering one of these.






Hope that's helpful.


----------



## Blesson77 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have just ordered mine being a huge bttf fan.....I went for the silver too like the car


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh dear, if it's as heavy and lumbering as the original car then I won't hold my breath... :laugh:

This watch isn't for me, but for fans of DeLorean or Back to the Future, I can quite understand its appeal.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

And here's the black version. Both are nice, I only want to hold on to one but I'm really torn as to which it should be.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcH78eRFBMc/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

> Oh dear, if it's as heavy and lumbering as the original car then I won't hold my breath... :laugh:


 :laugh: :laugh:

Who actually holds the DMC trademark these days and are the watches licensed by them.

I could google but you are much more interesting and informative on these subjects.


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Who actually holds the DMC trademark these days and are the watches licensed by them.
> 
> I could google but you are much more interesting and informative on these subjects.


 The DeLorean Motor Company is active again, producing new cars: https://www.delorean.com

And, yes, DMC Watches are an official licence.

Definitely one for Always Watching if he's interested...


----------

